# The Postal service is going broke



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I knew they were in trouble due to email, but fuel costs are killing them. Guess when they think they will be broke. The end of 2012.

Video tips: Debt management , credit reports - MSN Money


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

You know what...for 4 years I have been an eBay seller. We have 6 post offices here and wherever I'm closest to, I go to them. I do it 3-4 times a week, several locations as well. There is ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS a line out the door of customers. I don't bother going near holidays or tax day. And for the past 4 months they have raised packaging prices. For the smallest of item to be sent in a non-envelope here, it is $5.90! I have never seen a desolate post office in my entire life. EVER. 
I'm a little bit skeptical of bail outs for the post office. I think they're just money hungry. Yet, I haven't seen the facts so I SHOULD wait to make an opinion after I review them. Until then, I'll make wild accusations 

I'd like to see what our bus system did here but it would be costly. Our buses switched to biodiesel/electric buses. They do well. Maybe they should think about that with their cars? Or switch to horses!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

No bailouts! Privatize!


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Nothing new?*

The post office has been "going broke" since I was a kid...I'm now in my 60's. 

I still think that it is a good buy to be able to send a letter cross-country for under a half a buck! :congrat: I f you don't mind waiting a couple of extra days, their parcel post is the best deal around. Beats paying a $7/2 pound minimum FedEx charge to ship 5 electrical components that weighed 1/2 ounce, combined. :gaah: (This happened to me a few years ago...I never did business with that company again! :ignore: )

I am currently waiting for a cell phone battery to arrive. Ordered it yesterday, should be here Friday...postpaid via USPS! :2thumb:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

My brother in law has been a rural route carrier here for 26 years. I asked him about all this going broke news and he says it is just not true. They are just trying to see what they can get out of the government. I do think email has cut into their profits, but there is always a line at the P.O. and their rates keep going up. Rates keep going up and service is less and less. The PO in our town does not open till 9am, closes from 12 to 1 for lunch and closes for the day at 4:30pm. No window service on Saturdays. No stamp machines in the lobby. For those of us that work it is difficult to do business with them.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I got an idea for them. Stop carrying all of that bulk junk mail. On the one hand, obviously they are being paid for it, but it must cost a fortune for them to deliver all of that crap that goes straight into the recycling bin. At least 95% of my mail is junk that benefits noone. I would assume this is how they make any money at all, from bulk mailings.
My work has a UPS account, so for me its much easier and cheaper to ship with them then to go through the post office.
While I am all for privatizing, think of the people in rural areas. Their mail prices would go through the roof, and probably stop altogether. If the gumt didnt mandate it, people in the country wouldnt have cable tv or phone service because it would be too expensive.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We live 7 miles from the post office. There is NO home delivery in this area. Everyone has to get their mail at the post office, even the people along the paved roads and in the little village where the post office is. Look what they save on carriers? Wow! They pay one full-time (five days) and one part time (half of Saturday) employee.

Some of the other towns around here have those apartment-style mailboxes at the ends of streets, and the carrier simply has to put everyone's mail in the right boxes, drive to the end of the next street and do the same. Another savings. Three different kids of ours have to walk as much 2 or 3 blocks (or drive, but they're not that lazy or wasteful) to the mailboxes for their street. They're the solid metal ones that require a key, like in the post office, and there are package boxes on one end.

Seems to me they could do things like that in other places and really cut their expenses.

Yes, email and online bill-pay has cut down on letters and bills being mailed, but on the other hand, we do a lot more buying and selling over the internet nowdays, and send and receive packages through the mail more frequently than ever. Heck, just from this forum, between the Seed Project and the Raspberry plants I mailed out nearly 50 packages in the last few months just to some of you members!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know how bad I feel for them, I send tons of stuff, and you're right you never see them empty. I bet if an investigation was launched they could find where the money is going.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I got an idea for them. Stop carrying all of that bulk junk mail. On the one hand, obviously they are being paid for it, but it must cost a fortune for them to deliver all of that crap that goes straight into the recycling bin. At least 95% of my mail is junk that benefits noone. I would assume this is how they make any money at all, from bulk mailings.


I just recently quit my job as a sub rural carrier - needed time to garden, can, dehydrate, etc... When I started, 5 years ago, my 85 mile route averaged 8 - 10 trays of mail on the street - now it's down to 4 or 5 and, like Immolatus said, 95% of it is bulk mail. Many people do their banking and bill paying online. Some non-profit envelopes can literally be mailed for eight cents. People can't afford the magazines like they used to, they have to buy groceries. As I was leaving, routes were being dissolved and absorbed by other routes to make up for the shortage of first class mail. Routes will be lengthened, which will eliminate workers. They are also eliminating management positions. People are also trying to support their local economy (a good thing), which negatively affects the # of pkgs delivered by the USPS. The economy, gas prices, etc...affect nearly everyone and everything.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Every company or agency (in my opinion) that is unionized or has a C.B.A. in place will be screwed. I have a couple family member's that were with the Post Office and they were able to retire at such a young age it was ridiculous. Just like the auto industry, they have given away the farm and they will now beg for a hand-out. They need to look at pay de-creases. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> You know what...for 4 years I have been an eBay seller. We have 6 post offices here and wherever I'm closest to, I go to them. I do it 3-4 times a week, several locations as well. There is ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS a line out the door of customers. I don't bother going near holidays or tax day. And for the past 4 months they have raised packaging prices. For the smallest of item to be sent in a non-envelope here, it is $5.90! I have never seen a desolate post office in my entire life. EVER.
> I'm a little bit skeptical of bail outs for the post office. I think they're just money hungry. Yet, I haven't seen the facts so I SHOULD wait to make an opinion after I review them. Until then, I'll make wild accusations
> 
> I'd like to see what our bus system did here but it would be costly. Our buses switched to biodiesel/electric buses. They do well. Maybe they should think about that with their cars? Or switch to horses!


 You should se or PO, they're going to close it and then we will have to go to Dallas to get our mail *sheesh*.....guess the bills will get picked up once a week then.......


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Dean said:


> I don't know how bad I feel for them, I send tons of stuff, and you're right you never see them empty. I bet if an investigation was launched they could find where the money is going.


Oh, right, like the investigation into the 3.2 TRILLION missing from the Pentagon??:ignore:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Dean said:


> I don't know how bad I feel for them, I send tons of stuff, and you're right you never see them empty. I bet if an investigation was launched they could find where the money is going.


LEGACY COSTS...



Possumfam said:


> I just recently quit my job as a sub rural carrier - needed time to garden, can, dehydrate, etc... *When I started, 5 years ago,* my 85 mile route averaged 8 - 10 trays of mail on the street - now it's down to 4 or 5 and, like Immolatus said, 95% of it is bulk mail. Many people do their banking and bill paying online. Some non-profit envelopes can literally be mailed for eight cents. People can't afford the magazines like they used to, they have to buy groceries. As I was leaving, routes were being dissolved and absorbed by other routes to make up for the shortage of first class mail. Routes will be lengthened, which will eliminate workers. They are also eliminating management positions. People are also trying to support their local economy (a good thing), which negatively affects the # of pkgs delivered by the USPS. The economy, gas prices, etc...affect nearly everyone and everything.


 did you actually retire, after only FIVE years? (I know it's not impossible, I've seen people get vested in govt pensions in as little as 3)

my uncle retired from the USPS after only 15 years, on disability (ie more $); took a job at a university PO (mainly so that his kids could go there for free) while receiving a pension & after five years at the university PO qualified for another pension AND all FIVE of his kids could goto the college for FREE (4 of them did) even though by the time he retired ( at <50) only one was of college age...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I was given a subscription to a magazine for Christmas and have only received two issues in five months. Someone in the postal service is stealing it. I've filed a complaint but got a canned letter. I have heard news stories on the radio about postal employees stealing money and credit cards from the mail. I use UPS whenever I have to send something or fax it or email the pdf. I avoid the USPS whenever possible.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> LEGACY COSTS...
> 
> did you actually retire, after only FIVE years? (I know it's not impossible, I've seen people get vested in govt pensions in as little as 3)


Nope, I was a sub, no benefits, on call 7 days a week, never knew if a day off was really a day off, or if you'd get called in at 9:00 or 11:00 or 3:00 or called back in after you finished your route and went home. I quit - no paycheck, no unemployment, nothing in it financially for me, BUT...I have my life back. I can pinch a penny and grow our veggies. We eat alot of wild game, harvest our own chickens, etc... I've come home to prep. I don't know what the american dollar is gonna do anyway. I think a full pantry is worth more than that green paper.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Possumfam said:


> Nope, I was a sub, no benefits, on call 7 days a week, never knew if a day off was really a day off, or if you'd get called in at 9:00 or 11:00 or 3:00 or called back in after you finished your route and went home. I quit - no paycheck, no unemployment, nothing in it financially for me, BUT...I have my life back. I can pinch a penny and grow our veggies. We eat alot of wild game, harvest our own chickens, etc... I've come home to prep. I don't know what the american dollar is gonna do anyway. I think a full pantry is worth more than that green paper.


ouch, what a crappy deal; I suppose we all do what we feel we have to do to feed our kids... unfortunately I see that as the coming new paradigm in employment/wage/benefit structure for many 

I don't think a *death row inmate* would sign some of these employment agreements


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Nope, I was a sub, no benefits, on call 7 days a week, never knew if a day off was really a day off, or if you'd get called in at 9:00 or 11:00 or 3:00 or called back in after you finished your route and went home. I quit - no paycheck, no unemployment, nothing in it financially for me, BUT...I have my life back. I can pinch a penny and grow our veggies. We eat alot of wild game, harvest our own chickens, etc... I've come home to prep. I don't know what the american dollar is gonna do anyway. I think a full pantry is worth more than that green paper.


I decided to do the same thing last year. Had a very good job but the hours were bad. One day I decided I would much rather be at home working on something I actually enjoy. Gave my notice and never looked back. I am happier than I have ever been, much more healthy, and can sleep at night.
It still makes me a little mad when I think of all of the years I waisted at work.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

power said:


> I decided to do the same thing last year. Had a very good job but the hours were bad. One day I decided I would much rather be at home working on something I actually enjoy. Gave my notice and never looked back. I am happier than I have ever been, much more healthy, and can sleep at night.
> It still makes me a little mad when I think of all of the years I waisted at work.


This post made me smile - feel exactly the same way. I was asked if I regretted my decision...I've only been gone about a month. No way! I'm so stinking busy, I don't have time for a job.  So far the harvest is looking good. We've already canned enough green beans that if we give the rest away, we're fine for a couple years. We have to leave town for a little while, but when we get back, everything will be about ready to put up...tomatoes, pickles, potatoes (yes, I have canned the occasional potato) peppers, figs, blueberries, etc... Plus, w/ all the wild hogs in the farmer's fields, hubby is invited to hunt occasionally. We process it ourselves, which means more work, but we're not paying someone else, and the kids are learning how to do it. I love working for my family.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Possum, you are one busy woman!  I drooled over your list of things you'll be putting up!

I like to can a canner load or so of potatoes every year to have on hand for quick meals, especially if someone stops by and I want to make something fast but delicious and not spend their whole visit cooking. I just cube the potatoes in large cubes and can them.

Wish I could bring my canner and a bunch of jars and help thin out those wild hogs! 

I quit my job 3 years ago. I decided I'd rather work for myself, and grow heatlhy food for our family as well as all the other things that keep me so busy I don't know how I used to fit in outside employment!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Our post office is great! Yeah, you're not going to hear that often. I'm in a outer suburb of a large city, about 13,000 people in my town. Local delivery to the mailbox in front of our house. Our PO rarely has more than 1 or 2 people in line and they're very efficient. We've had multiple times where we would mail something early in the morning and it would get to the recipient a few towns over literally the same day. 

On the other hand I've been to the POs in other surrounding towns and run into the expected problems and long lines. I guess it just depends on the people and how well they run the office.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

The post office in my home town really believes in hiring the handicapped. I don't think it is on purpose, just the way it has worked out.
There was one of the people working there that tested all of the packages being mailed there by banging it on the desk. Fragile stickers didn't matter to her. After seeing how she treated some hatching eggs I was shipping I moved my address to a town 10 miles away.


----------

